#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-02
<feAR`> Hi ;)
<Pawka> hi
<bugo> e kodel unity taip blogai? :/
<ReekenX> Kas tau unity blogai?????
<mgedmin> viskas nauja ir ne taip, kaip anksčiau buvo :)
<arsenall> priprast reikia, dideliu bugu nepastebejau
<mgedmin> man vienas buvo
<mgedmin> top panelis nebepersipiešė
<mgedmin> aklai naudoti teko
<mgedmin> bet po persiloginimo dingo ir kol kas nepasikartojo
<bugo> jo as senas konservatorius jau
<ReekenX> Unity pats geriausias! (buvau ne tame kataloge parašęs)
<ReekenX> s/kataloge/kanale/
<bugo> ReekenX, kuom? ans not user friendly. ateini - visi settingai paslepti
<bugo> titlebaro -nerta
<bugo> titlebaro -nera
<bugo> visu veikianciu programu normaliai nerodo
<ReekenX> Eh, pritariu tau, deja, bet neapsiginsiu šitoj vietoj. Jeigu Unity veiktų be klaidų, tai būtų visai patogus ir geras dalykas. Bet jis taip neveikia, kai turi du monitorius...
<bugo> jo kolega del to mete unity
<ReekenX> Pas mane darbe irgi du kolegos perėjo ant Gnome 3. Aš irgi, deja, nedraugiškas Unity labai yra, dar neišdirbtas. Bet idėja tikrai gera, aš jai visai pritariu. Tik gal failino truputį dėl to, kad per daug užsibrėžė ir negalėjo įvykdyti :)
<bugo> na gnome 3 irgi tooooli iki isbaigto
<bugo> jis toks demo atrodo so far
<ReekenX> Taip. Dar net nustatymų normalių neturi ir pan. Bet įspūdžiai tikrai geresni nei Unity kurį jau pusantro mėn naudojau :)
<mgedmin> whoa
<mgedmin> įjungiau VGA kabelį ir iškart pradėjo (ne)veikti
<mgedmin> alt-f2 compiz --replace, ilga baisi pauzė, ir veikia viskas
<bugo> isvis... nx kas compiz!
<bugo> papildomas brudas vien del grozio
<mgedmin> estetika yra svarbus usability komponentas
<bugo> mgedmin, o ka jei ta estetika maiso usabiliciui?
<mgedmin> tai bloga estetika
<bugo> nu tai unitis toks ir yra
<Netas3k> Sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-03
<arsenall> Kai bandau prisilogint prie aitvaro meta sita "Connection failed. Error: certificate has expired.? (10)" Gal zinot kodel?
<arsenall> nesinaudojau pries tai niekuomet irc
<Brs^> sveiki. gal kas help galetumet truputi ? =]
<arsenall_> kokios help eikia
<arsenall_> ?
<arsenall_> jei galesiu padesiu
<Brs^> man su vga is po 11.04 instalinimo problemos
<arsenall_> kokius driver naudoji
<arsenall_> ?
<Brs^> pastoviai po restarto arba juodas ekranas arba baltos-juodos juostos
<arsenall_> pas mane tas pats
<arsenall_> db naudoju nvidia ekspermental
<arsenall_> kazkokius
<arsenall_> tai lyg viskas tvarkoi
<Brs^> 270.41.06
<arsenall_> pamegink gal pades
<Brs^> bet ieinu per f4, pasirenku atsatomaji meniu,  terminala admino teisem su neto prieiga
<Brs^> pasijungu root
<Brs^> start gdm ir td tvarkoj
<Brs^> o paprastai sakau arba juodas ekranas arba balta- juoda
<arsenall_> natty po kolkas prastai sutaria su nvidia driveriais, arba atvirksciai, cia ne vien tau ta problema
<Brs^> joa
<arsenall_> teks laukt kol normalius driverius parasys
<Brs^> skaiciau forumus
<Brs^> su 6-7 klases gf tipo
<arsenall_> jo
<arsenall_> pas mane 7600gs
<Brs^> o ant 5200 normaliai
<Brs^> pas mane 7300 gt
<Brs^> kazka skaiciau kad tipo pasikeitus unitty desktopa  i gnome3 ar senesne versija ta problema dingsta
<arsenall_> nz, db su kde 4.6 plasma esu, gome -shell ilgai normaliai neveikdavo
<arsenall_> po kiek laiko vis kazkas nutikdavo
<arsenall_> bent jau man
<Brs^> nu as db dziaugiuos kas seip ne taip pasikure
<Brs^> kadangi dar pakankamai zalias ant ubuntu tai per daug nesinori  eksperimentuot :)
<arsenall_> as ir zalias
<arsenall_> bet vistiek naigai niezti bandyt paciam sutvarkyt
<arsenall_> taip ir perrasineju ubuntu po kelis kart i diena, kaip vakar
<arsenall_> kol truko kantrybe ir isirasiau kde
<Brs^> nu as ant darbinio kompo, tai pirma reiktu failus issisaugot
<Brs^>  o td jau ir eksperimentuot galesiu =]
<arsenall_> pas mane visi reikalingi ubuntu one
<arsenall_> sudeti
<arsenall_> o muzika telefone visa
<Brs^> dzin ta muzika :)
<arsenall_> tik su filmais prastai
<Brs^> darbe radija pasijungu ir gana
<arsenall_> :)
<Brs^> db dar tik nerandu kaip nustatyti kad komps neuzmigtu  ir screenserver nebutu
<arsenall_> kazkur maciau kad buvo parasyta kaip padaryt, paieskosiu
<Brs^> maciau as irgi. bet jau snd nebera noro kazko ieskot =]
<arsenall_> System -> Preferences -> Screensaver, nuimk varnelę. Dar gali per gconf susirast gnome-power-manager ir Use screensaver settings ar pan. pakeist į false.
<arsenall_> is ubuntu lt postas
<Brs^> nu ziuresim ar reaguos. isjungiau ta nesamone =]
<blackamber> sveiki
<blackamber> kas nors gyvas ? :D
<blackamber> nes www.ubuntu.lt
<blackamber> skaiciau kad galiu gauti cia pagalbos :)
<Brs^> irgi zalias ? =]
<blackamber> pirma karta isirasiau :D
<Brs^> :D
<blackamber> zinau :D
<blackamber> kad bus sunku :D
<blackamber> bet reik pereit :)
<blackamber> zodziu :D
<blackamber> pirmas klausimas
<Brs^> joa, as beveik metai ant ubuntu, bet dar zalias
<Brs^> :D
<blackamber> kaip atidaryt kokius option ar pns :D
<blackamber> ?
<Brs^> kairej kampe virsuj turetu but menu
<blackamber> naudojiu naujausia ubuntu 11.04 atrodo :)
<Brs^> tai pamegink virusj arba apacioj kairej kampe
<Brs^> ant iconos paspaust, turetu ismest meniu
<blackamber> aicona
<blackamber> tai iskart
<blackamber> ismeta
<blackamber> visokisu apssus rasytis ir pns
<blackamber> nera kad butu menu :D
<Brs^> geriau paziurek, turetu atidaryt menu langa
<Brs^> kaip ant windowsu startas
<blackamber> neatidaro :D
<blackamber> ismeta
<blackamber> dideli
<blackamber> tamsu permatoma
<blackamber> langa
<blackamber> su searchu ir pns
<Infosoft> 11.04 naudoja kitokią aplinką nei senesnės Ubuntu versijos. Prie naujosios aplinkos reikia priprasti :)
<blackamber> as 3d versijoi db sedziu :D
<Brs^> as ir su 11.04
<blackamber> kaip ir supratau pagal youtube video
<Brs^> tik su kde aplinka
<Infosoft> Šiaip Gnome 3 graži aplinka, tačiau nenoriu palikti KDE 4.6.2 :)
<Brs^> tai kad daug kas sako kad gnome nepastovi tipo
<Infosoft> Seniai panašiai ir su KDE 4 buvo. Visi buvo supykę dėl didelių pokyčių, o dabar tai labai šauni aplinka
<Brs^> Infosoft,  daug patirties ant ubuntusu turi ? :D
<Infosoft> Seniau naudojau Ubuntu
<Infosoft> Dabar Arch Linux
<Brs^> man tai problemos su gf 7300
<Infosoft> Ech, nVidia...
<Brs^> bijau reboot daryt
<Infosoft> Pas mane Intel veikia be problemų
<Brs^> nes bus arba juodas ekranas
<Brs^> arba zebras
<blackamber> nu va
<blackamber> dabar perjungiau
<blackamber> i ubuntu classic
<blackamber> iskart geriau :D
<Infosoft> http://www.ubuntu.lt/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6895 - čia dėl nVidia
<Brs^> skaiciau as vakae
<Brs^> vakar*
<Brs^> narsciau
<Brs^> darbe atsinaujinau, nespejas failu priduot
<Brs^> ir sakes
<Brs^> tai iki 12 nakties knisaus
<blackamber> o kaip suzinot
<Brs^> ir snd namie po forumus nuo 5 ryto daviau
<blackamber> ar paleidau savo vaizdo draiverius ar ne ?
<Brs^> tai siaip ne taip laikinai atkeliau
<Brs^> :D
<blackamber> kaip suzinot
<blackamber> ar mano driveriai gerai sukas ar ne ?
<mgedmin> vaizdą ekrane matai? kompas nelūžinėja? tada, gerai sukas
<Brs^> :D
<blackamber> :D
<blackamber> matau
<blackamber> blet :D
<blackamber> tik irasius :D
<blackamber> ismete :D
<blackamber> surasiau tipo ^^ :
<blackamber> surasiau tipo ^^ :D
<blackamber> ir viskas puikiai veikia :D
<blackamber> tik man butu
<blackamber> idomu ar kaip nors
<blackamber> aina per terminala
<blackamber> paziuret vaizduskes
<blackamber> temperaturas
<blackamber> ?
<mgedmin> hm
<mgedmin> geras klausimas
<mgedmin> turbūt išeina, tik aš nelabai žinau, kaip...
<blackamber> na
<blackamber> aisku
<blackamber> kolkas nebutina
<mgedmin> gal sudo apt-get install lm-sensors ir tada su sensors komanda?
<blackamber> net nezinau :D
<Brs^> o tai per vga tvarkykles nebandiai /
<Brs^> as tai pvz paziuriu per nvidia tvarkukles paneli
<Brs^> tvarkykles*
<mgedmin> mano laptope (thinkpade) galima padaryti cat /proc/acpi/ibm/thermal, tik neaišku, kuris skaičius ką reiškia
<mgedmin> ir tai veikia tik thinkpadams
<blackamber> nerodo
<blackamber> and windozes
<blackamber> rodo
<blackamber> koks skirtumas :D
<blackamber> gal zinot kas kokius app , kad rodyti orus kiek db temp ir t.t. ?
<Brs^> http://img52.imageshack.us/f/temper.png/
<Brs^> blackamber,  va bent pas mane kaip
<Infosoft> Brs^: Kaip KDE aplinkos naudotojas turi nemažai GTK programų :)
<blackamber> :D
<Brs^> db paaiskink kas tas GTK :D
<Infosoft> xChat gali keisti į KVirc, Quassel, ...
<blackamber> tai va kas patars koki weather apps'a ?
<Infosoft> GTK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<Infosoft> http://lt.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK
<Brs^> nu mazdaug ponial =]
<Infosoft> KDE programos įprastai naudoja Qt
<Infosoft> Dėl to KDE aplinkoje GTK programos neatrodo taip gerai, kaip Gnome aplinkoje :D
<Brs^> pofik man =]
<Brs^> svarbu dirbti eina
<Brs^> =]
<Brs^> tiesa, klausimiuks , jei kde aplinka tai vietoj gdm  bus kdm ? ar tas neturi itakos ?  =]
<Infosoft> KDE galima paleisti tiek iš KDM, tiek iš GDM. Aišku, KDM derinasi prie KDE išvaizdps, GDM prie Gnome :)
<Brs^> 9sna =]
<Brs^> nes man po restarto taip paprastai nepasileidzia ubuntusai =] reik eit per aplinkui =]
<Infosoft> GDM lango apačioje gali pasirinkti kurią aplinką startuoti
<Brs^> ta zinau
<Brs^> bet as kai darau restarta man zebras ekrane
<Brs^> turiu spaust f4
<Brs^> ir per atkurimo menu, pasileist konsole su admino teisem
<Brs^> ir rasydavau start gdm
<Brs^> tai kaip db suprantu reieks vietoj gdm rasyt kdm
<Infosoft> Keista, GDM arba KDM šiaip pasileidžia automatiškai. Gal netyčia paredagavai daemon'ų (prieš sistemą paleidžiamų tarnybų) sąrašą?
<Brs^> nea
<Brs^> man po 11.04 update
<Brs^> zebras
<Brs^> pastoviai ekrane
<Brs^> balti-juodi dryziai
<mantiena-baltix-> Sveiki
<Brs^> swx
<Infosoft> Matyt blogas suderinamums su tavo vaizdo plokšte. |   mantiena-baltix: sveikas
<mantiena-baltix-> kur čia dabar ubuntu-lithuanian team susitikimas vyksta?
<Brs^> Infosoft,  joa, kiek skaiciua forume, su 6-7 gf klasem problemos
<mantiena-baltix-> Labas Vytautai Infosoft
<Infosoft> mantiena-baltix: #ubuntu-lt-team   - bet čia Ubuntu Loco komandos susitikimas :)
<blackamber> gal kas galit patart koki nebloga weather widget ?
<Brs^> geriausia orus ziuret gismeteo =]
<Brs^> bet ce ne widgetas
<Brs^> pas mane widgetas tai LCD weather station =]
<blackamber> aisku
<blackamber> dabar
<blackamber> ir geras prikolas
<blackamber> skype nenr prilogint :D
<blackamber> ismeta error Another Skype instance may exist
<Brs^> tai gal dvu skypus paleidai
<Brs^> du*
<blackamber> na kad
<blackamber> nerodo
<blackamber> man :D
<Infosoft> sudo killall skype
<Infosoft> ir paleisk iš naujo
<blackamber> geras :D
<blackamber> o kaip db i terminala
<blackamber> prisijunkt admin rezimu ?
<blackamber> ar kazkas panasaus :D
<Infosoft> Nereikia, nes naudoji sudo
<Brs^> alt+f2
<Brs^> terminal
<Brs^> sudo xterm
<Brs^> bent jau as taip darau :D
<Infosoft> Brs^: O kam tau xterm'o?
<Brs^> as ne su root pasijunges
<Brs^> o vien sudo kai vedu, kitoms operacijoms manes root teisiu praso =]
<Infosoft> Alt+F2 atidaro terminalą. Prireikus pridedi prie komandų sudo ir vykdai jas root teisėmis
<Infosoft> Aišku, aš darau su -
<Infosoft> tačiau nežinau ar Ubuntu sistemoje tai suveiktų
<Infosoft> Gal Ubuntu sistemoje su - naudotojas   ar pan.
<mgedmin> sudo, sudo
<Brs^> nu kiek bandziau ir sudo ir su -, tai kitoms operacijoms vistiek sako kad reik but pasijungus kaip root
<Infosoft> Tai kiekvieną kartą turi dadėt sudo
<Brs^> nu reiks patyrinet =]
<Brs^> bet pirmoj eilej zebra reik pasalint po rebooto =]
<mantiena-baltix-> Infosoft: ar užregistravote kokį bug'ą launchpad'e dėl tų nuotraukų ubuntu-manual?
<Infosoft> Ne. Apie tai parašiau prie dalykų, kuriuos kūrėjai turėjo aptarti per IRC susitikimą.
<Infosoft> Į tai jie sureagavo ir turbūt sureaguos
<Infosoft> Oi...
<Infosoft> Susipynė liežuvis :)
<mantiena-baltix-> Infosoft: reik bug'ą užregistruoti
<Infosoft> Tai nėra bug'as. Tai labiau Blueprint
<blackamber> zodziu :D
<blackamber> kazka padariau su CompizGonfig
<blackamber> db neina nei langu jiudint nieko :D
<mantiena-baltix-> Infosoft: tai bug'as, blueprint būtų jei daugiau galimybių norėtume, o čia yra konkretus bug'as
<arsenall> blackamber: perrasyk per naujo compiz
<mantiena-baltix-> arsenall: nepadės
<blackamber> jau perasiau
<blackamber> nepadejio
<arsenall> natty naudoji
<arsenall> ?
<blackamber> ne
<mantiena-baltix-> blackamber: reikia ištrinti userio compiz konfigūracijos aplanką su visais nustatymais
<blackamber> as dar tik koke 2val kaip isirases linux :D
<Brs^> blackamber,  taigi iskeles 11.04 esi
<blackamber> ir ?
<Brs^> nu tai natty jei neklystu
<arsenall> jo
<arsenall> driverius patikrink ar visi dirba
<Infosoft> mantiena-baltix-: Nemanau, kad tai bug'as. Tiesiog jų komandoje buvo nuspręsta naudoti tokią raišką. Deja, dabar neatsimenu PAD'o adreso su planais. Ten buvo rašyta, jog bus testuojama naudojant skirtingas raiškas ir bus parinktas geriausias variantas.
<Infosoft> 10.10 vadove tai turbūt nebus pataisyta, tačiau 11.04 galima tikėtis kitokio dydžio nuotraukų
<blackamber> nuluzo
<blackamber> isviso
<blackamber> bet dabar lyktai atsigavo
<arsenall> 11.04 tipo reozolicja pakeite? Nes man kazkaip kai kraunasi os keista monitorius issijungineja
<Infosoft> arsenall: ignoruok mano žinutes
<blackamber> dabar klausimas
<Infosoft> Ten apie Ubuntu vadovo nuotraukų dydžius...
<blackamber> ant skype ir pas jus veidukai nejuda ?
<Brs^> pas mane tai nejuda  =]
<Infosoft> blackamber: per nustatymus gali pasidaryti, kad judėtų
<blackamber> skype ?
<Infosoft> Taip
<Infosoft> Dešinis pelės klavišas ant Skype piktogramos -> Nustatymai -> Pokalbiai -> Rodyti animuotus jaustukus
<Brs^> uzdek varnele kad rodytu animuotus jaustukus
<blackamber> dq
<arsenall> Infosoft: kodel tureciau ignoruot?
<blackamber> blet
<blackamber> kaip nervina
<blackamber> skype nuleidi zemyn
<blackamber> arba x paspaudi
<blackamber> isjunge
<Brs^> netuetu isjungt
<blackamber> isjunge :D
<blackamber> tiksliau
<blackamber> kazkur uzsleepina
<blackamber> sakes :D
<Brs^> isitrauk i top arba bottom paneli =]
<blackamber> dar neina per work spacus switchint
<blackamber> ajajai
<blackamber> pridirbau su tuo compiz
<arsenall> jei nazaditvarkyt tai perrasyk os tada
<blackamber> reik megint kazkaip tvarkyt :)
<arsenall> cia unity aplinka naudoji?
<arsenall> ar gnome
<blackamber> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488342
<blackamber> gnome
<blackamber> tikriausei :D
<blackamber> radau sioke toke pamokele :D
<blackamber> na pavyko biski pataisyt
<blackamber> bet tik biski :)
<mgedmin> ąčęėįšųūž
<Brs^> 12345678=
<Brs^> aa
<arsenall> Brs^: tu cia klaviatura tikrini? :)
<Brs^> nea, sifruoju mgedmin  ka rase :D
<mgedmin> aš duodu jums lietuviškų raidžių, nes akivaizdžiai trūksta
<mgedmin> nes šveplai rašot :)
<Brs^> neiprates as su lt raidem =]
<arsenall> as ir
<Brs^> darbe kai reik  rasyt tai bun sakes
<Brs^> paskui sedi ir taisai :D
<arsenall> :D
<arsenall> kuom dirbi
<arsenall> ?
<mgedmin> ėt, įprasti labai lengva
<mgedmin> paskui labai keistai/prastai/nerimtai atrodo Å¡veplas tekstas
<Brs^> savam kaime su kompais, printereis, tonereis uzsiiminejam su draugu =]
<mgedmin> oi, ubuntu, ubuntu
<mgedmin> pasileidžiu simple-scan
<mgedmin> sako, nėra skanerio
<mgedmin> pažiūriu -- ogi on mygtuką paspausti reikia
<mgedmin> paspaudžiu
<mgedmin> skaneris gyvas
<mgedmin> simple-scan jo nemato
<Brs^> :D
<mgedmin> teko uždaryti ir iš naujo atidaryti
<mgedmin> tada pamatė
<arsenall> atsimenu kai nuejau i darbo centra kazkada cv darbo birzai rasyt, o ten kazkokia klaviatura buvo su lietuvisku raidziu isdestymy, tai rinkau teksta su vienu pirstu gal sakyt, kaip pirma kart kompa matydamas
<Brs^> :DDD
<arsenall> :D
<Brs^> tai ce pox
<Brs^> pas mano matkes atejo drauge
<Brs^> sako su kompu elgtis moku
<Brs^> mouzeris psieme i rankas kaip distancini pulta ir valdo tipo
<Brs^> mouzeri*
<arsenall> :DDD
<Brs^> tai mamukui buvau ciuda padares, su teamvieceriu
<Brs^> is darbo pasijungiau namie prie kompo, isijungiau speecha
<arsenall> atsimenu kai mokinau mama su kompu dirb, tai vos i monitoriu su nagu nepataike kai norejo programa isjungt, kai pasakiau ka raudona kryziuka paspaustu
<Brs^> kadangi kalaskes pastoviai ijungtos
<Brs^> nu ir pradejau koliot :D
<arsenall> :D
<Brs^> tik gaila kad webcamas kadrais ejo :D
<arsenall> :D
<arsenall> veliau pasakei ka cia tavo darbas?
<Brs^> aisku kad nea :D
<arsenall> :D
<Brs^> sakau ciuju bildukai :D
<arsenall> as tai vine akis buciau paziurejes mamos ir pradejes zvengt
<Brs^> su tuo teamveaveriu blm vienu metu buvo biznis :D
<Brs^> namie sedi, kokia programike, viena kita idiegi per tw, i darba atein, atsiskaito
<arsenall> mane tai uzkniso kai draugui pc tvarkiau per teamwiever, lagino neblogai
<Brs^> mes tai filma meginom ziuret :D
<arsenall> nu ir kaip
<Brs^> kadrais :D
<arsenall> 2fps/s
<arsenall> :D
<Brs^> :D
 * Brs^ aa
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-04
<michaela200011> hello is this where i can get support for ubuntu 11.04
<blackamber> Sveiki
<blackamber> gal kas galit padet
<blackamber> del skype
<blackamber> jis niekaip neinuaina i back ground
<blackamber> o paspaudus x
<blackamber> jis sleepinas
<Pawka> :|
<Pawka> ką turi omeny 'sleepinas'?
<Pawka> ir visada čia taip?
<blackamber> jiop
<blackamber> poto
<blackamber> per system monitor > procceses
<blackamber> kilinu
<blackamber> ir tada vel pasileidzia
<Pawka> o iš kur žinai, kad sleepinas?
<blackamber> o taip dingsta is apacios
<blackamber> parasyta
<blackamber> sleeping
<blackamber> status sleeping
<blackamber> jis turetu
<blackamber> atsirast
<blackamber> kur yra laikrodis
<Pawka> iš apačios dingsta nes kai uždarai Skype, jis minimizuojasi į panelę viršuje.
<blackamber> o jis ten net neatsiranda
<Pawka> jo čia bugas gnome-panel
<Pawka> jis atsiranda ten, bet jo nerodo.
<blackamber> aisku
<blackamber> kaip sita galima butu pataisyt ?
<Pawka> pas tave naujausi Ubuntu?
<blackamber> 11.04
<blackamber> atrodo
<blackamber> naujausius siunciau :)
<Pawka> rašyk killall gnome-panel
<Pawka> turėtų susitvarkyt
<Pawka> kol kas dar šita problema neišspręsta
<Pawka> čia ne tik su skype ikonomis, bet ir su kitomis.
<blackamber> na vistiek
<blackamber> neveik :)
<Pawka> nepadėjo?
<Pawka> hmm na tada nežinau.
<blackamber> dabar ir XChat ismete :D is ten :D
<Pawka> o skype atsirado ar ne?
<blackamber> ne
<Pawka> keista :-)
<blackamber> man ir :)
<Pawka> tada matyt kažkokia kita problema pas tave, kurios aš nežinau.
<blackamber> biski nervina :D
<Pawka> šiaip pats skype, spėju, pas tave veikia, tik ikonos nerodo ir tiek.
<blackamber> jio
<blackamber> veikia
<blackamber> jis
<blackamber> nera iconus
<blackamber> ir nera kaip ji pakelt
<blackamber> atgal
<blackamber> na ka padarysi
<blackamber> reiks kazkaip iprast
<Pawka> reik palaukt kol sufixins :-|
<blackamber> :)
<blackamber> kaip perjunkti
<blackamber> klaba :D
<blackamber> kalba :D
<blackamber> noriu rasyt lt raidem :)
<Netas3k> Sveikas Infosoft
<Infosoft> O, sveikas
<Brs^> swx Infosoft =]
<Infosoft> Sveikas Brs^ :)
<Brs^> paklausiau tavo vakaryskscio patarimo del xchati kad pakeist i kvirc arba quassel, tai db noreciau pasiteiraut del email kliento. :)
<Brs^> dabar sedziu su evoliution, pasilikt ta pati , ar ir i kita keist ? =]
<Infosoft> Vieningai - KMail :D
<Brs^> tai tas iskart su kde parein
<Brs^> jei neklystu
<Infosoft> Tai labai geras el. pašto klientas
<rtfb> mutt! mutt! :-)
<Netas3k> labos visiems :)
<Brs^> Infosoft:  ryt busi pasijunges chate ? =]
<Infosoft> Taip
<Brs^> jei ka su kmail galesi pagelbet ? =]
<Infosoft> Taip, galėsiu
<Brs^> snd nenoriu uzsiiminet, nes jau uzsisventem biskiuka =]
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-05
<Aivaras> Gal kas nors su amixer draugaujat? :/
<Aivaras> Susidraugavau pats :D
<Netas3k> Sveikas Infosoft, JackLeo ir visi kiti :)
<zatan> hi
<Netas3k> sveikas ztan
<Netas3k> *zatan
<JackLeo> Netas3k, Sveikas kad ir kada te rašei :D
<Netas3k> Sveikas JacLeo dabar :)
<Netas3k> *jackLeo
<Netas3k> *JackLeo
<zatan> Aivaras,  esi ?
<Aivaras> zatan:  Esu.
<zatan> Aivaras, kokias tu ausines pirkaj paskutiniu metu ?
<Aivaras> Denon'us o ką?
<zatan> ir kaip tau jos, patenkintas ?
<Aivaras> Labai :)
<zatan> as ausines ziurausi pirkti dabar,
<zatan> gal gali pasakyti modely ?
<Aivaras> AH-D310 mano modelis.
<Aivaras> AH-D510 - +100 ltl.
<zatan> ok dekui :)
<Aivaras> Šiaip gal žiūrėk brangesnį modelį, ten medžiaga ant ausų kitokia.
<Aivaras> Nuo maniškių - prakaituoja...
<zatan> aham ziurau as tas 510 , bragesnes tik 7£
<Netas3k> Sveiki
<Aivaras> Lietuvoj, 310 - ~200, 510 - ~300 lt :)
<Aivaras> Labas.
<Netas3k> Apie ka cia kalbat?
<Aivaras> Apie ausines. ;)
<Netas3k> Aisku :)
<Netas3k> Jus cia visada velai pradedat pokalbius?
<Aivaras> Kartais...
<zatan> BRAND NEW Denon AH-D501 Stereo Headphones - Silver - RRP £69.99 Now Only £19.99
<Aivaras> :D
<zatan> bl dabar norejau ysigyti ir prameciau savo progra ZJBS expired....
<Aivaras> Nepatarčiau... :)
<zatan> daug kuom skiriasi ?
<Aivaras> Nu matai... 501 - denon'o web'e nėra tokių :D
<Aivaras> Nors čia nebent JAV rinkai...
<Aivaras> Čia išvis kažkoks net nepanašus į mano modelis :D
<zatan> bl gali buti fakines
<zatan> If I'm honest they're not brilliant. The sounds not great, the quality is ok apart from the plastick ear pads.....I wouldn't buy them again
<zatan> :D
<Aivaras> :DD
<zatan> gerai, kad dar ne uzristom akim pritki :D
<Netas3k> Nu ka reik varyti man. Viso visiems :)
<zatan> bye
<Aivaras> Tiek trumpai pabuvai :/ ?
<Netas3k> Na dar galiu pasedet cia zinoma
<Aivaras> :D
<zatan> :)))
<zatan> ok einu toliau skaityti :))
<Netas3k> Bet zinai nera apie ka kalbet.
<Netas3k> Mam
<Netas3k> *man
<zatan> issilaisvink ir pasakok kas neduoda ramybes :))))
<Netas3k> Nes apie linux'us po RP atrodo kad nieko nebezinau
<Aivaras> #ubuntu-lt nuo 22h oficialai patampa baru :DD
<Netas3k> :-D
<zatan> darbo valandos prasideda :D
<Aivaras> Supporto - pasibaigia... :D
<zatan> :)))))
<Aivaras> Bliamba, prisiminiau, kad kompo krepšyje Heineno skardinę turiu... :D
<Infosoft> Netas3k: Jei naudoji Linux, tai dar nereiškia, jog privalai daug apie juos žinoti
<Netas3k> :-D
<vyvea> Aivaras, nepalikai Chromium kad logo pakeite?
<zatan> beje, 5 dienos su UNITY praejo sunkiai, bet dabar nesinori gryzti prie gnome-shello:))))
<Infosoft> KDE 4.6.2 the best!!! :D
<Aivaras> vyvea: ne - pasidariau, kad tas bare nerodytų. :D
<Netas3k> Sveikas Infosoft :) as ta suprantu bet noriu but linux'istas ir t.t
<Aivaras> taskbar'e*
<Aivaras> Aš noriu būti kosmonautu... norėjau tiksliau - praėjo... :D
<vyvea> Ubuntu 10.04 naudoju ir patenkintas ir nereikia jokiu Unitu :)
<zatan> kaip kam, man visada patink nauja stuff'a isbandyti:))
<zatan> o pabandes nebenoriu gryzti y normalu gnome-shella ;]
<Aivaras> archlinux ir fluxbox'as... Nieko nėra geriau :)
<Netas3k> Na man abejoju ar praeis as noriu programuoti ir t.t
<Infosoft> zatan: Kai laisvo laiko yra, tai tikrai įdomu išbandyt kažką naujo :)
<Aivaras> Just do it tada... :)
<vyvea> Netas3k, tai programuok
<Infosoft> Nepamirškite E17 aplinkos egzistavimo :)
<vyvea> ka manote apie Bin Ladeno mirti?
<Aivaras> Netikiu, kad mirė.
<Aivaras> :)
<Netas3k> Dar nemoku beveik jokiu kalbu o dar ir gal per jaunas esu
<Aivaras> Tiksliau, netikiu, kad nušovė amerikiečiai. Gal ir mirė..  jau senai.. .:D
<Aivaras> Netas3k: Kiek tau?
<Netas3k> 13
<Infosoft> Netas3k: Viskas dar prieš akis. Neskubėk gyveni
<Aivaras> Žinau vieną keturiolikemtį, kuris labai smagiai su pythonu žaidžia. :)
<zatan> siandien ant fb wallo uzsimeciau :
<zatan> President Bush tried and failed.
<zatan> President Clinton tried and failed.
<zatan> President Obama tried and succeeded.
<zatan> The moral of this is...
<zatan> If you want someone dead, hire a black man.
<Aivaras> :D
<zatan> ;]]]
<Infosoft> Žinau septynmetį, kurio nesugebėčiau aplošt žaidžiant CS :D
<Aivaras> :D
<Netas3k> Heh
<Aivaras> http://img.aivaras.me/images/2011050522.png va mano arch'as :)
<Netas3k> As ir arch'a naudoju kol kas
<zatan> ir vis tos tamsios splavos:)))) su uniciu pasikeite mano tas tamsusis interfeisas
<Netas3k> Greit grisiu prie slackware'o
<Aivaras> Black is the only way. :D
<Netas3k> :-D
<Aivaras> + žalias terminalas.. :D
<Infosoft> Join the dark side. We use Linux :)
<Netas3k> O ryt dar i kaima su teciu
<zatan> http://albanianwizard.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Slackware.jpg
<zatan> cia taip kietaj slackware atrodo ? :D
<Aivaras> Oj ble... :D
<vyvea> kaip 9inmecio pamodintas windows xp
<vyvea> t.y pakeista tema
<Infosoft> Žiauru. Su tokia sunkoka dirbt :D
<Netas3k> Sory negaliu paziuret per sena telefona esu prisijunges prie irc
<Aivaras> conky iškrypęs skriptas, terminalas 'permatomas', ir idiotiškas wallpaperis. :D
<zatan> http://i.imgur.com/ru9Kbh.png
<zatan> benriau pas mane irgi tamsokas interfeicas :D
<Aivaras> Siubas kiek visko daug pas tave... :(
<zatan> megejes, lengvai prieiti prie visko :D
<vyvea> o pele irgi iskarto juoda buna?
<Netas3k> zatan tu buvai vilniaus ubuntu rp?
<vyvea> t.y cursor
<zatan> ne nebuna :)
<zatan> Netas3k, ne nebuvau
<Netas3k> Aisku
<Netas3k> Nu gerai varau miegot :) iki ryt :)
<zatan> iki
<vyvea> aisku, iki
<Aivaras> iki.
<Aivaras> Quit:        │
<Infosoft> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1992/desktopzf.png - tik neapmėtykit akmenimis. Dar neturėjau laiko apsitvarkyt darbastalio :D
<Aivaras> jmIrc-m v0.34a by Archangel senus mirc laikus primena... :D Kai kiekvienas savo skriptą turėdavo :D
<Aivaras> KDE? :D
<Aivaras> Its just wrong... :D
<Infosoft> I love KDE
<Aivaras> Ir dar skype :D]
<Infosoft> Tai vienintelis būdas susisiekti su grupiokais
<Aivaras> Grupiuokai noobai. Jei noob'ai - tau nereikia su jais susisiekti :D
<vyvea> Tai ant Linux dar galima Skype naudoti. :)
<vyvea> bet ant kokiu Windows tai :)
<Aivaras> Galima ir windows'ą per vbox'ą naudoti, bet vis tiek nemalonu :D
<zatan> nepatinka KDE :\ o gal neysinaudojau gerai
<zatan> Aivaras, bl kai uzsiminei apie alaus skarba, uzsimaniau dabar lekti y pardes:))))
<Aivaras> cheers
<zatan> ;]]
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-06
<Aivaras> Ką jūs? :)
<Brs^> sedziu darbe, nuobodziauju =]
<Aivaras> Brs^: Darbe reikia dirbti... :D
<Brs^> tyngiu snd ka nrs dirbt. nrs reik eit kasetes uzpildyt :D
<Aivaras> O ką šiaip dirbi? :D
<Brs^> tj ta ir dirbu. toneriu pildymas, spausdintuvu remontas, monitoriu remontas, kompu remontas ir t.t. :D
<Aivaras> Kiek kainuoja HP 56 pildymas?
<Brs^> 20lt
<Aivaras> O 57? (spalvota)
<Brs^> 25
<Aivaras> Pigiai. Manęs kažkada prašė 100 už abi, tai pats rinkinį pildymo nusipirkau :D
<Brs^> uz pildymas 100 ? ar uz naujas 100 ? :D
<Aivaras> Pildymą :D
<Brs^> eik tu nx :D
<Brs^> ce kur ? :D
<Aivaras> Hm... Net nežinau kaip čia pasakius, nebėra jau jų... :D
<Brs^> tai su tokiom kainom :D
<Brs^> lazerines pildymas 69 ~ kazkur
<Brs^> kainuoja
<Brs^> bet ten tai ~3000 kopiju eina
<Brs^> o is rasalines max150-200
<Aivaras> Pala, o lazeriniui, tai tik milelius tuos perpili ir viskas?
<Brs^> joa, jei chipo nera
<Brs^> o jei yra chipas, tai ri chipa reik keist tai dar +~30 kazkur prie sumos
<Aivaras> Tai čipas irgi dzin turbūt - kinai visko prigaminę... Įstatai galvą ir nuhackina :D
<Aivaras> Kesti?
<Brs^> joa
<Brs^> :)
<Brs^> arba programatoriu pasijungi prie pc
<Brs^> nuskaitai naujos kasetes chipa
<Brs^> o tu chipuku yra lemonoj
<Brs^> 1-5 lt tekainuoja
<Aivaras> Kas per čipai?
<Brs^> ju dafiga ir ivairiu yra
<Brs^> skirtingu formu
<Brs^> =]
<Aivaras> Bet programuojami ta prasme?
<Aivaras> Ne atmel firmos?
<Brs^> bande dar nesam
<Brs^> bet turetu but programuojami
<Brs^> gal ne visi, bet dauguma
<Aivaras> Tai atmelius nesunku... 10 USD programatorius kainuoja iš kinų.
<Brs^> tai is tu kinu
<Brs^> ten navarotu bun
<Brs^> draugelis lytavimo stotele parsisiunte gavos ~300, lietuvoj tokia apie 600 kazkur kainuoj
<Brs^> tai 1 diena ir ppc
<Brs^> :D
<Aivaras> Nereikia pirkti tokių daktų. :)
<Brs^> mes db ieskom reseteriu rasalinem kasetem =]
<Aivaras> Tai tie irgi kiek mačiau nebrangūs, bet tik vienam modeliui tinka :/
<Brs^> su canonu gali dar pazaist o su hp jau sunkiau =]
<Aivaras> Pas mane tai išvis nieko nėra :D
<Aivaras> Pili rašalą ir spausdini :D
<Brs^> tai zjbs . nuskilo, bet bus kad uztrumpins kasetes, px kad pilna
<Aivaras> Kaip viduramžiais su plunksnom rašė, taip ir mano printeris :DD
<Brs^> :D
<Brs^> as tai hp senuka pasijunges 1010
<Brs^> ir pofik
<Aivaras> Mano tai kažkoks kombainas iš PSC tų.
<Brs^> aio
<Brs^> turetu but speju =]
<Aivaras> Nu mano senas, ~1200 modelis
<Brs^> tai kad su tais senesneis daug maziau problemu nei su naujais
<Brs^> pasiimk pvz pati naujausia samsung lazerini
<Brs^> pigus bet gaidys
<Aivaras> Ei, gal žinai, yra kažkokia kombinaciją mygtukų - parodo kiek lapų buvo atspausdinta per jo gyvenimą :D
<Brs^> bl zinojau kelias kombinacijas, bet kai as ju beveik nenaudoju :d
<Brs^> tai nelb ir pamenu, seip pagooglink, pas rusus, turetu but
<Aivaras> Jei pas rusus yra - liksiu nesužinojęs... :D
<Brs^> irgi su rusu sunku ? :D
<Brs^> hieroglifai ?
<Brs^> :D
<Aivaras> Sunku - ne tas žodis, tiesiog nemoku :D
<Brs^> as tik biski. bet kadangi naparnikas kiaurai eina, tai pofik L:D
<ZinovaS> sveiki
<shookees> Sveiki, kas svetainei atsitiko?
<shookees> ddos? :D
<adomas> ubuntu.lt nulūžo?
<zatan> vis del to man ddos ataka suveike :D
<Netas3k> heh
<shookees> c'mon as netgi patikejau, kad slapta v3 jau isleistas :D:D
<shookees> gerai, labos :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-07
<ekoo_> visiems
<ekoo_> čia smigi Ubuntu.lt?
<ekoo_> smigo*
<ekoo_> yra či kas?
<ekoo_> yra čia kas?
<Brs^> sveiki =]
<mrp> Sveiki, yra gyvesniu? :)
<mrp> iskilo problema su mano linux mint, isirasiau viskas tvarkoj
<mrp> bet viena problema, jog nera garso
<mrp> gal kas kokiu minciu? :)
<mrp> cat /proc/asound/cards
<mrp> parasius sita komanda
<mrp> raso kad
<mrp> cat /proc/asound/cards
<mrp> raso kad no osundcards
<mrp_> i'm back
<shookees> ir vel ddosas? :D
<mrp_> shookees:  gal tu zinai atsakyma i mano klausima :) ?
<shookees> o koks klausimas?
<mrp_> :D
<mrp_> ai tu katik atejai
<mrp_> :)
<mrp_> zodziu isirasiau linux mint
<mrp_> viskas ok, tik nera garso
<mrp_> ir per niekur as jo neisknisu
<shookees> a, tu tas Paulius? :D
<mrp_> turbut :D
<mrp_> kuris paulius
<mrp_> ?
<mrp_> :D
<shookees> malciaus bloge komentaruose buvo toks klausimas analogiskas :D
<mrp_> jooo
<mrp_> :D
<mrp_> fainai :D
<mrp_> bandziau visur iekot to garso bet nelabai
<shookees> lspci | grep -i audio ka isveda?
<mrp_> tuoj ziuriu
<mrp_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<mrp_> nu dar tokios komandos nebandziau :)
<shookees> nu įrenginį mato, reiškias kažkas nesusijungia
<shookees> o seniau kokioj versijoj veikdavo?
<mrp_> em
<mrp_> ubuntu  10.10
<mrp_> veikdavo be problemu
<shookees> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1624557
<shookees> kazkas panasaus nesuveike?
<mrp_> tuoj skaitua ir bandau , sito irgi nemaciau :/
<shookees> tik ten ta eilute kuria prideda prie configu turbut bus kitokia
<shookees> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/audio_intel_hda pagal modeli susirask artimiausia bent :)
<mrp_> mhm mazdaug suprantu, bet kazkodel negaliu redaguot
<mrp_> atidaryt atidaro bet rasyt nieko negaliu
<shookees> sudo reikia
<mrp_> cia per terminala
<mrp_> ?
<shookees> nu arba gksudo jei naudojiesi alt+f2 paleidineti komandas
<mrp_> as gi zalias tai tik suprantu, kad terminale kazkokia komanda reikia parasyt
<mrp_> bet nezinau kokia
<shookees> nu jei negali redaguoti
<shookees> tada reikia administravimo teisiu
<shookees> kurias gali pasiekti naudodamas sudo prie kiekviena komanda, kuriai reikia administratoriaus teisiu
<mrp_> kad tu zinotum kaip as nesuprantu sito dalyko
<mrp_> sudo /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<mrp_> bet nieko is to neatidaro
<mrp_> o jau geriau reikejo
<mrp_> nano prirasyti
<mrp_> bandau restartint
<mrp> G72 	Intel 5 Series/3400 Series 	linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic installé pour activer les HP intégrés (sinon casque uniquement)  cia is to saraso, sita mano skaitosi, tai gali gal parasysi kaip pilna eilute gaunasi kuria as turiu prideti prie to saraso galo?
<shookees> nu kaip? truputi buvau isejes :D galejai vietoj nano naudoti gedit, su grafine sasaja
<mrp> gedit ir panaudojau :)
<mrp> bet ne su savo modeliu
<mrp> options snd-hda-intel model=m51va position_fix=0
<mrp> cia tas forume tokia naudojo
<shookees> vat cia tas turi buti pagal modeli
<shookees> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/audio_intel_hda
<mrp> tai cia ziurejau
<mrp> va
<shookees> tai koks kompiuterio modelis? :D
<mrp> G72 Intel 5 Series/3400 Series linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic installé pour activer les HP intégrés (sinon casque uniquement)
<mrp> ai kompo tai dell inspiron n5010
<mrp> tai kokia gaunasi ta eilute kuria turiu pridet?
<mrp> :/
<shookees> sekunde
<mrp> kad ir valanda
<mrp> :)
<shookees>  o
<shookees> tai su paties kompiuterio modeliu net yra sprendimas :D
<shookees> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10497566&postcount=4
<mrp> bandau..
<mrp> nu ka banadu restartint
<mrp> nekazka
<mrp> o dar restartinu
<mrp> sitaip viska bandant is tu nervu galima ir windowsus isisrasyt
<mrp> tas pats
<mrp> ka daryyyt?
<Brs^> mrp:  nepasiduok =]
<Brs^> as su gf knisaus :D
<Brs^> ir dar tebesiknisu
<mrp> nezinau kas tas gf :D
<Brs^> geforce
<mrp> mm
<mrp> neapsiduodu
<mrp> bet kad bevieltiska
<mrp> :D
<Brs^> tai pas mane stalciuj windows licenzija guli, bet nesirasau dar :D
<mrp> jau dakniso
<mrp> viska isbandziau
<mrp> isskyrus isskyrus 9mint
<Brs^> narsyk forumus =]
<Brs^> megink pas rusu forumus paskaityt
<mrp> nedraugauju su ta kalba
<Netas3k> Keista bet ir as knisaus ilgai bandydamas savo video korta veikti and ubuntu 10.10. Kol pagaliau viska meciau ir grizau i win. Bet pasiilgau tu knisimasiu tai grizau i linux
<mrp> :D
<Brs^> Netas3k:  man dar db tebera problemos
<Brs^> dedu restarta
<Brs^> juodas langas
<Brs^> arba menu su mem test, akstesnes versijos ir t.t.
<mrp> Alsa to 1.021 worked  kaip tai padaryt
<mrp> ?
<Brs^> mrp:  nko negaliu padet, as dar irgi zalias kaip normalus fules stadionas =]
<mrp> krc jau nervas ima :D
<Netas3k> Brs man ir bet keiciau distra
<Brs^> as ir meginau kelias tvarkykles
<mrp> nu, dar radau viena varianta reik
<mrp> daryt
<mrp> Ą
<Brs^> bet svarbu kad pasikut iejus i konsole ir ivedus sudo start kdm
<mrp> uzsiknisau
<mrp> saika
<mrp> kaip padaryt run
<mrp> allsa-tool-gui
<mrp> ?
<mrp> nu krcc, nebezinau ka daryt
<Brs^> o meginai garso nustatymuose ziuret ?
<mrp> :D
<mrp> aha :D
<mrp> nieko gero ten
<Brs^> man tai kai pirma kart isikeiau ubuntusus, tai ir garso nebuvo, bet ilindau i garso nustatymus, kazka parinkau ir viskas ok
<mrp> pas mane ten viskas gerai
<mrp> parinkta
<mrp> bet kazkaip
<mrp> neranda
<mrp> mano nezinau
<mrp> turbut
<mrp> garso
<mrp> modulio
<mrp> man is viso klausimas atsiranda
<mrp> ar imanoma ta garsa
<mrp> pasileist
<mrp> :D
<mrp> o kodel ubuntu.lt neveikia?
<mrp> :/
<mrp> yra gal dar kokiu specialistu garso tema ? :D
<mrp> jau net ir perrasiau minta
<mrp> jopapa :/
<Brs^> mrp:  dar tebesiknisi ? =]
<mrp> ne jau
<mrp> dabar
<mrp> pisuosi su tuo garsu
<mrp> :D
<mrp> nera zodziu
<mrp> kad taip sunkiai gali buti
<mrp> vat viskas viskas gerai butu
<mrp> jei ne suknistas
<mrp> garsas
<mrp> ziauru
<mrp> Brs^:  o tu ka bandai taisyt? :D
<Brs^> as su xebra alu mauku. snd nieko netaisau. mrp ieskok atsakymu :D tiesa slypi kazkur googlej :DDD
<mrp> fak je
<Brs^> as tj atkalsiu nrm ubuntusus tai ir namie isikelsiu. po kol kas tik darbe isikeliau =]
<mrp> kai atkalsi pranesk
<mrp> galesi man garsa
<mrp> sutvarkyt
<mrp> :D
<Brs^> ::D
<Brs^> mrp:  tj po metu kitu gal ka ir padesiu :D
<mrp> tai palauksiu kas cia yra
<mrp> :D
<Brs^> :DD
<Brs^> nu reik varyt toliau gymtadieni svest :D
<shookees> mrp, suveike garsas?
<mrp> buk geras
<mrp> shookees:
<mrp> nenervuok
<mrp> :D
<shookees> neveik dar? :D:D
<mrp> nelabai
<mrp> :D
<mrp> ir perrasiau
<mrp> ir ko tik nedariau
<mrp> :D
<mrp> ir dabar dar skaitau
<mrp> bet bibo galas gaunasi
<shookees> nuu perrasant labai abejotina, kad pasikeis, nebent versija keiciant
<mrp> vienam padejo galvojau gal ir man taip bus
<mrp> :)
<mrp> supratau
<mrp> kad pas mane nemato
<mrp> soundcardo
<mrp> o ka toliau daryt tai neisivaizduoju
<shookees> lspci gi mato?
<Aivaras> O kokie šiandien plepūs. :)
<shookees> Aivaras, ubuntu.lt nuluzo, todel ir plepus :D
<mrp> Aivaras:  labai :)
<mrp> :D
<mrp> lspci
<mrp> jau nebeatsimenu
<mrp> sitiek tu komandu vedziau kad pasimeciau
<Aivaras> aplay -l
<mrp> aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<Aivaras> Kas čia visiem su tuo garsu darosi... :/
<mrp> muzikos norim
<mrp> :D
<Aivaras> ta prasme, kodėl neveikia :D
<mrp> nezinau, bet kad tai atbaido naujus linux vartotojus tai faktas
<mrp> :)
<mrp> tai va viska isbandziau
<mrp> ir fainai daba
<mrp> :
<mrp> )
<Aivaras> Man tai keista, kai neturėjau tokių problemų niekada, o dar kai per visas dystras kiaurai varau :D
<mrp> sekasi :)
<mrp> va jei ne tas garsas man irgi viskas butu gerai :)
<mrp> o kol yra aks atsako uzduosiu pora durnu klausimu
<mrp> jei linuxus rasau i viena diska, ta prasme pasidares tik viena harda
<mrp> tai galesiu po to windowsus isirasyt salia
<mrp> ?
<Aivaras> O kam? :D
<mrp> nu jei prireiktu netycia :)
<Aivaras> O jei rimtai, tai windows jei gerai pamenu - tik pirmame skirsnyje gali būti.
<Aivaras> vbox'as ir wine tam :)
<mrp> zinau cia tik del smalsumo
<mrp> :)
<mrp> o kaip geriau rasyt linuxus
<mrp> uztenka aptaryt viena skirsni
<mrp> ar geriau i viena
<mrp> linuxus
<mrp> o kita tuscia palikt viskam
<shookees> ai beje jei device neranda
<mrp> ?
<shookees> tai gal nesu'modeprobe'inta?
<mrp> i lietuviu kalba gal gali ? :/
<shookees> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<shookees> i terminala
<Aivaras> shookees: Tai, kad ubuntu viską pats modprobina  :/
<mrp> mhm
<mrp> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<shookees> Aivaras, as karts nuo karto turiu savo usbhid'a modprobint, nes pasitaiko
<Aivaras> Keista. Vis dėl to achas labiau noob friendly nei ubuntu :D
<Aivaras> arch'as *
<mrp> aa
<shookees> :D
<shookees> mrp
<mrp> ja
<shookees> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<shookees> yra kazkas su  snd-hda-intel?
<mrp> nieko
<mrp> visai
<Aivaras> cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base,conf | grep snd :)
<shookees> tada pacioj apacioj pridek options snd-hda-intel
<shookees> mm dar rodos modeli nurodyt reikia :D
<mrp> bandziau as ten viska
<mrp> pridet
<mrp> nebent gali pasakyt tikslia eilute kokai pridet
<mrp> :D
<shookees> nu pilnai eilute rasyk
<shookees> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<mrp> vietoj laptop
<mrp> rasyt
<mrp> dell
<mrp> ?
<shookees> ne, tiesiog laptop
<mrp> ir kas dabar
<mrp> bus man
<mrp> :D
<shookees> issaugok
<mrp> done
<shookees> ir vel bandyk modprobint
<mrp> aplay -l sita?
<shookees> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Aivaras> aplay -l parodo garso devaisus.
<mrp> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<shookees> c'mon
<mrp> sita ismete ir viskas :)O
<shookees> mm
<mrp> smagu :)
<mrp> cia kol tuos linuxus ivaldysi galima ismokt programuot
<mrp> :D
<shookees> labiau administruoti sistema :)
<mrp> nu gal tavo tiesa
<mrp> as cia juoko formoj :)
<mrp> bet tai kodel jie nepadaro visko normaliai, kad va isirasiau ir laimingas naudojuosi
<mrp> ?
<Aivaras> Neįdomu :D
<mrp> :D
<shookees> nu nenumatys kokie yra visi pasaulio kompiuteriai :D
<mrp> nu kaip nenumatys :D
<Aivaras> + neįdomu. :D
<shookees> pala, ka dar karta isveda lspci | grep -i audio
<Aivaras> Viena iš priežasčių kodėl mečiau ubuntu... :D
<mrp> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<mrp> o su kuo dabar sedi Aivaras
<shookees> nu hda pas tave, hmm.
<Aivaras> Arch Linux :)
<mrp> as buvau uzsideges pasidaryt tokius kaip mac os
<mrp> pasidariau
<mrp> ir nefainai
<mrp> :D
<mrp> shookees:  ir tau turbut neaisku kas cia pas mane yra
<shookees> nu nesugalvoju
<mrp> nu zinok konkreciai visus puslapius
<mrp> isvarciau
<shookees> galvojau anas turejo suveikt, nes ten kaip ir analogiskas kompiuteris
<mrp> viena tik varianta radau
<mrp> tai dabar bandau
<mrp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10497566
<mrp> sita tu rodei
<mrp> nu pabandysiu dar akrta
<mrp> cia tik i konsole trys komandos ir reboot?
<Aivaras> Bandyk..
<shookees> nu kaip ir
<Aivaras> Jaučiu tik ubuntu rašo reboot :D
<mrp> :D
<Aivaras> Visur kitur demonus liepia perkrauti... :D
<shookees> beje, Aivarai nera kokio ubuntu.lt mailing listo?
<mrp> nu ka rebootinu
<mrp> tuoj grisiu
<Aivaras> shookees: Kaip ir yra.
<Aivaras> Nors jis kažkoks nenaudojamas... :D
<shookees> mm
<Aivaras> Per metus vieną laišką gavau :DD
<shookees> ai, tada aišku :D
<Aivaras> http://168hours.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/mousemoved.png ubuntu beveik windows :D
<shookees> :D
<Aivaras> mrp:  Nu?
<mrp> tai va
<mrp> :)
<mrp> nieko
<mrp> tik dabar staiga atsirado kad 10 updatu yra
<mrp> ir anakart taip buvo
<mrp> :
<shookees> update?
<Aivaras> nafig tą ubuntu - imk kokį mintą :D Ten draiverių daugiau :D
<shookees> ^ :D:D:D:D:D
<shookees> Aivaras, spėk kokioj jis OS
<mrp> cia mintas
<Aivaras> :D
 * Aivaras fail
<mrp> kazka praleidau :D?
<Aivaras> Pala, o tai tada čia ne debian'u jis paremtas?
<shookees> mint'as pagal mane tiesiog pagražintas ubuntu
<mrp> lyg ne
<mrp> Desktop 	Gnome
<Aivaras> :D
<shookees> pala, o gal ir debianas
<mrp> krc nesuprantu ka jus cia kalbat :D
<Aivaras> ppa neleistų pridėti tada.
<Aivaras> rašyk uname -a
<mrp> uname -a
<mrp> Linux paulius-Inspiron-N5010 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<shookees> nu ubuntusas
<Aivaras> ubuntu...
<Aivaras> Neįdomu. Siųskis kitą image, su debian'u :D
<Aivaras> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1604
<shookees> eik jau :D
<shookees> gal vėl galvot, kad kernelio  problemos?
<shookees> mrp, tu pilnai atsinaujinęs sistemą?
<mrp> em
<mrp> atsisiunciau
<mrp> nu siaip jo
<shookees> ta prasme update-manager nemeta jokių naujų atnaujinimų?
<mrp> viska susiunte
<shookees> tiksliai nežinau kaip mint'e yra, bet
<shookees> pabandyk pažiūrėt software sources kokie yra
<shookees> gali būti tiek administration panelėj (old school), tiek papildomas mygtukas update-managery
<Aivaras> Sakiau, kad nubodu su ubuntu :D  "Debian is a less user-friendly/desktop-ready base than Ubuntu."
<Aivaras> Čia mint aprašyme :D
<Aivaras> "Expect some rough edges." :D
<mrp> viskas pas mane
<mrp> susiusta
<mrp> tai va
<mrp> :)
<mrp> atsisiunciau isirasiau mint 9
<mrp> lts
<mrp> verta instaliuot?
<shookees> o su kokia os tau veikė audio?
<mrp> ubuntu
<mrp> 10.10
<mrp> win 7
<Aivaras> lts - long-term-support čia išvis nelinksmas reikalas :D
<shookees> ubuntu 1010 veikė garsas?
<mrp> joo
<Aivaras> o 11.04 ?
<mrp> cia sunkus klausimas nes tik upgradinau ir baige siust minta
<mrp> ir tada ji rasiau
<mrp> nespejau nieko patikrint
<shookees> hm
<shookees> gali gal pažiūrėt kokie software sources?
<mrp> em
<shookees> update-manager'yje turėtų būti mygtukas toks
<mrp> kad cia nieko
<mrp> nera
<mrp> yra atskiras
<mrp> software source
<mrp> tai ten
<shookees> jo
<mrp> main, upstream, import
<mrp> ubuntu 10.10 maverick merkat
<shookees> galėtum kokį scr shot'ą?
<mrp> o nera ubuntu koki teamwiewr
<mrp> ?
<shookees> yra ir ne vien :)
<mrp> tai gal butu paprasciau tau apziuret
<mrp> :)
<mrp> tuoj sc imesiu
<mrp> ss
<mrp> http://www.ipix.lt/desc/23142889/
<mrp> http://www.ipix.lt/desc/62992830/
<mrp> http://www.ipix.lt/desc/81805599/
<mrp> cia yra software source
<shookees> hm, nu rodos turėtų būti kaip ir tokie pat
<shookees> net nežinau kur čia galėtų būti problema
<shookees> sprendžiama t.y.
<mrp> as tuolabiau :)
<mrp> sudetingi tie linuksai :)
<mrp> tai sakot 9 lts nerasyt?
<shookees> Nu matai, vėlgi klausimas ar tau su jais veiks
<mrp> tai gal man reikia
<mrp> ai ne buciau nusisnekejes
<shookees> per live cd gali pasibandyti, bet realiai abejoju, kad vėlesnėj versijoj turėtų nutraukti kažkokio įrenginio palaikymą
<mrp> tai krc
<Aivaras> Gali būti kernelio bugas.
<mrp> ka daryt belieka?
<Aivaras> Kurio senoi versijoj nebuvo.
<shookees> kad ir jo tas kernelis senokas
<mrp> gerai tada
<Aivaras> visada bus senesnių už 'senoką'... :D
<mrp> is linuxmint
<mrp> yra kasnors paprasciau kad tvarkytusi
<mrp> ?
<Aivaras> Kam tau tas mint?
<mrp> em
<mrp> paprasta
<mrp> ir grazu
<mrp> ir i windowsus panasu
<Aivaras> :D
<mrp> :}
<vyvea> mrp, rasykites OS X
<vyvea> dar graziau bus :)
<Aivaras> Ten ne paprasta, (dėl grožio nesiginčiju), o gnome į windows nepanašus... :D
<Aivaras> nieko nėra gražiau už fluxbox'ą. ;)
<mrp> vyvea:  jei cia apie mac os tai jau turejau grazu, bet nepraktiska
<mrp> nepatiko perdaug
<mrp> Aivaras:  nu va dabar su mint gi sedziu tai pan pvz panasu kazkaip
<mrp> aisku as panasumu skaityk laikau tik apatine juosta
<Aivaras> mrp - va mano http://img.aivaras.me/images/2011050722.png :)
<mrp> kuria gali kokia nori pasidaryt LD
<mrp> a kur ikonos kokios nors :D
<mrp> ar langas
<vyvea> ir kas ten grazaus?
<Aivaras> Viskas ten gražu :)
<vyvea> background'as?
<Aivaras> Negražus, reikės į plain black pakeisti :D
<mrp> tai zodziu reikia turbut rasytis ubuntu gaunasi
<mrp> ir pasidaryt taip pat kaip ant mint mazdaug
<vyvea> mh :)
<mrp> o kuria ubuntu geriau siust
<Aivaras> :D
<mrp> 10.04 ar 11.04
<mrp> ?:D
<Aivaras> O kodėl 10.10 eliminuoji tada? :D
<shookees> ziurek rimtai 10.10 nebera :D
<vyvea> jei i windows nori panasesnio tai 10.04
<vyvea> o jei i _kazka_ tai 11.04
<mrp> o 10.10 buvo toks ar as ten pievas kalbejai ?:D
<mrp> kalbejau
<Aivaras> Buvo...
<shookees> nu 10.10 buvo, bet iš parsisiuntimų išėmė
<Aivaras> Ir nesenai... :D
<mrp> o man sitaip mintas patiko :(
<Aivaras> 10,04 beveik mintas.
<Aivaras> Meniu tik kitas, kurį pridėti galima nesunkiai. Realiai, tas pats.
<Aivaras> ok, einu prie kito PC, reikia portal 2 pažaisti :D
<mrp> nu ok
<mrp> aciu uz pagalbas :)
 * Aivaras tik trugdo.
<mrp> vyvea:  pagal tave, kas labiausiai panasus i windowsus ?:)
<vyvea> mrp, nesvarbu ka rasysies nes visus galima padaryti panasius i Windows
<vyvea> yra temos ir kt.
<mrp> nu bendrai jo
<mrp> :)
<mrp> tik reikai noro
<mrp> tai zodziu siunciu ubuntu 10.04
<mrp> ir darausi pagal save :)
<mrp> bet dar pries tia pabandysiu 9 :D
<mrp> einu rasytis parasysiu kaip sekesi :)
<mrp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR30knJs4Xk
<mrp> graziai skamba
<mrp> :D
<mrp> Aivaras:
<Aivaras> mrp: Negi pasakysi ką nors įdomesnio nei portal2? :D
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-08
<shookees> Sveiki gyvi
<mrp> tai va
<vkkr> Aivaras, esi?
<Aivaras> vkkr: Esu :)
<vkkr> sveikas
<Aivaras> Labas :D
<vkkr> apsimoka pirkt ssd sistemai?
<Aivaras> hm.. Yra pliusių ir minusų....
<vkkr> kokie minusai?
<Aivaras> mažai vietos. Kaina.
<vkkr> ir viskas?
<vkkr> :)
<Aivaras> Na dar galima pridėti, kad neaišku, kaip su ilgaamžiškumu. :)
<Aivaras> O jei imant greitį - tik plisai.
<vkkr> tai man to ir reik
<Aivaras> Čia laptopui ar desktopui?
<vkkr> desktopui
<Aivaras> Tada aišku kad apsimoka.
<Aivaras> 64 gb dedi, užteks tiek / tiek /home ir super :)
<Aivaras> Plius šalia kokį terabaitą.
<vkkr> ne
<vkkr> 120
<Aivaras> Nu čia tuo finansų priklauso. Daugiau == geriau :D
<vkkr> jei linux tai 64 per akis
<vkkr> su windowsais blogiau
<vkkr> :-)
<Aivaras> O kam tau windows'ai ?:D
<Aivaras> lėtos sistemos su SSD nepagreitinsi :D
<vkkr> pagreitinsi ir dar kaip
<vkkr> kam kam
<vkkr> wow žaist
<vkkr> ;-)
<Aivaras> SSD dėl wow? :D
<Aivaras> Jis per wine puikiai veikia.
<vkkr> jo
<vkkr> veikia
<vkkr> kreivai ir Å¡leivai
<vkkr> ms belenkoks
<Aivaras> Na nežinau, man labai neblogai veikė.
<vkkr> bet windowsuose geriau žymiai
<vkkr> o Å¡iaip tai pc pirksiu
<vkkr> tai ir galvoju reik ssd ar ne
<vkkr> viens vienaip sako kits kitaip
<vkkr> :-)
<vkkr> suprask kaip nori
<Aivaras> Yra pinigų imi ssd,  nėra - neimi ir viskas.
<Aivaras> O jei dėl wow - tai vis tiek neimk. :D
<Aivaras> O jau yra 512GB ssd :O
<Aivaras> Tik kaina 2.7klt :D
<vkkr> tai atpigs po kelių metų
<shookees> Sveiki :)
<mrp> Brs^:  nu ismokai man garsa sutvarkyt ?:D
<a931bw> mrp, o kas pas tave su garsu?
<mrp> nera garso
<mrp> http://www.ubuntu.lt/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6928&p=50725#p50725
<mrp> antra diena kariauju su juo
<mrp> bet pralaimiu
<a931bw> parasik alsamixer
<a931bw> yra kokienors mixeriai ten?
<mrp> neismeta nieko
<mrp> mint@mint ~ $ alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<a931bw> apt-get install alsa-utils
<mrp> mint@mint ~ $ apt-get install alsa-utils E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (
<mrp> cia gal gali but kad per live cd dabar bandau
<mrp> ?
<a931bw> sudo pridek
<a931bw> ne
<a931bw> sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<mrp> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<mrp> as alsamixer per synaptic atsisiuntes
<a931bw> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils *
<a931bw> be *
<mrp> mint@mint ~ $ sudo apt-get install alsa-utils Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done alsa-utils is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and
<a931bw> ok
<a931bw> kokia audio korta?
<mrp> Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<mrp> dabar as per live cd jei ka
<mrp> jei tai turi reiksmes
<a931bw> hmm
<a931bw> gali pasikraut per instaliuota?
<mrp> reiktu instaliuot
<a931bw> atrodo radau tavo problema
<mrp> butu smagu
<a931bw> kaip pas tave su anglu?
<mrp> pastatyciau laus
<mrp> D
<mrp> gerai
<mrp> jauciu zinau ka parodysi bet rodyk
<mrp> :)
<mrp> vakar 12 valandu iieskojau problemos
<mrp> bet neradau
<mrp> instaliuot? ar parodysi nuoroda
<mrp> ?
<a931bw> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1680613.html
<mrp> nu banday skaityt
<mrp> bandau
<mrp> sito dar neskaiciau
<mrp> bandau daryt
<mrp> bet jauciu priesiu
<mrp> kol reiks restartijnt
<mrp> o live cd restart gi nedaro
<mrp> :)
<mrp> tai reiks ijnstalikuotis
<mrp> instaliuotis
<a931bw> рьь
<a931bw> hmm
<a931bw> taip
<a931bw> kad pabandit reikia installinti
<mrp> bandysiu bet veliau biski
<mrp> bet siaip kolkas
<mrp> visos komandos
<mrp> eina kaip pas ji taip ir pas mane
<mrp> tos pacios klaidos
<mrp> :)
<mrp> aciu uz nuoroda :!!
<mrp> tikekimes pavyks :)
<a931bw> :)
<mrp> ok dar karta aciu uz nuoroda bandysiu vakare ;)
<a931bw> sekmes
<mrp> tikekimes :}
<mrp> bet tam forume tai nepadejo tas dalykas
<mrp> :)
<Netas3k> Sveikas sirex
<sirex> Sveikas Netas3k
<Netas3k> Velai tu cia pasirodai :)
<Netas3k> nors 21:42 gal ir nera taip velu
<sirex> Normaliai, pats programavimo įkarštis.
<Netas3k> o ka programuosi?
<sirex> Praeitą savaitę miegoti ėjau vidutiniškai 1-2 h.
<sirex> Užbaiginėju chaltūrą..
<Netas3k> smagu
<Netas3k> o kas buvo su ubuntu.lt svetaine?
<sirex> Netas3k, kada?
<Netas3k> pries tris - keturias dienas svetaine neveike
<sirex> Buvo problemos su mysql, jį perkrovus susitvarkė.
<Netas3k> aisku
<Netas3k> ech ryt man i mokykla...kartais uzknisa
<sirex> :)
<sirex> Kaip senai buvau mokykloje.. :D
<Netas3k> :)
<Netas3k> bet man ryt kompiuteriu kursai po mokyklos :)
<sirex> Å iaip gerai, kai mokaisi yra daugiau laiko saviveiklai, o kai baigi mokslus, tai dirbi kaip arklys ir galo nesimato.
<Netas3k> :)
<sirex> Kokia mokykla kursus veda?
<Netas3k> Arlane kompiuteriu mokykla. http://www.arlane.lt
<Netas3k> Tai va..
<sirex> Peržiūrėjau kursus, kažkaip nieko gero... Kaip ir visos mokyklos Lietuvoje, gerokai atsilikusi nuo šių dienų technologijų.
<Netas3k> tai zinoma. Bet vis geriau negu nieko :)
<Netas3k> mokausi ten puikiai
<Netas3k> pascal'i ismokau kiek mus mokytojas ismoke :)
<Netas3k> na o darbar python'a reik ismokti. ir dar kaip nors susikonfiginti ZSH kaip as noriu
<a931bw> hmm
<Netas3k> labas a931bw
<sirex> pascalis miręs, aš pats nuo jo pradėjau prieš kokių 15 metų, negaliu patikėti, kad šiuolaikinį jaunimą vis dar jo moko.. :)
<a931bw> Netas, jeigu duosiu tau PS1 is .bashrc galesi i .zshrc paverst? :)
<a931bw> sveikas beje :)
<a931bw> sirex, mane irgi moko :)
<Netas3k> ???
<a931bw> aisku :(
<a931bw> noriu prie zsh pereit
<a931bw> bet negaliu savo promto pakeist
<a931bw> nes nemoku
<sirex> Reikės gal man savo mokyklą atidaryti, mokysiu visus Python'o ir Linux'ų.. :)
<a931bw> :)
<Netas3k> nuostabi ideja sirex :)
<sirex> a931bw, išbandyk oh-my-zsh
<Netas3k> ta pati norejau pasakyti
<a931bw> nesunku bus toki padarit : a931bw ~ $
<a931bw> ?
<Netas3k> oh-my-zsh pakeite i zsh automatiskai/ ir dabar naudoju zsh
<a931bw> o is kur ji gaut?
<Netas3k> bet neikertu kaip reikia zsh konfiginti. Bet poryt ziuresiu i koda ir testuosiu
<Netas3k> https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh ?
<a931bw> nemegstu kompilioti
<a931bw> ir nemoku su GITU dirbt
<a931bw> =[
<a931bw> neturet man zsh
<Netas3k> pavaziuok i apacia ten yra automatic installer
<Netas3k> kuri nukopijuoji i terminal'a ir jis viska uz tave padaro
<Netas3k> a931bw radai?
<a931bw> yep
<a931bw> kazka jis netaip padare :(
<a931bw> ���  git  cd
<Netas3k> hm... nu tau cia dabar tik sirex gali padeti
<Netas3k> ???
<Netas3k> padarei sita : wget --no-check-certificate https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/raw/master/tools/install.sh -O - | sh
<Netas3k> ?
<a931bw> yep
<Netas3k> su sudo ar be?
<sirex> Tikriausiai pas tave nėra git'o: sudo apt-get install git
<a931bw> pas mane yra gitaas
<a931bw> ir net instaliavosi tas oh my zsh
<a931bw> bet
<sirex> Tą komandą prasidedančią su wget reikia leisti be sudo.
<a931bw> promt'as labai keistai atrodo
<a931bw> zn
<a931bw> Time to change your default shell to zsh!
<a931bw> Password: chsh: PAM authentication failed
<a931bw> man neleido ivset mano passwordo
<a931bw> man atrodo padariau
<a931bw> aww
<a931bw> pas mane strelke i virsu neveikia su zsh
<Netas3k> beje sirex gali man vel duoti ta nuoroda kur galima python'o ismokti
<sirex> http://docs.python.lt/
<sirex> Netas3k, Python'as yra toks paprastas, kad jo praktiškai net ir mokytis nereikia.. :)
<sirex> Dabar kaip tik programuoju Python'u, tai kodas tiesiog liejasi laisvai... :)
<Netas3k> net 13 metu bernui?
<a931bw> man 14
<a931bw> nesunkiai suprantu python'a
<Netas3k> ok
<sirex> Šiaip tai dar yra toks neoficialus Python forumas, jei kokių klausimų kiltų: http://www.ubuntu.lt/forum/viewforum.php?f=11
<Netas3k> o  tam http://docs.python.lt ismoksiu visko ko reikia?
<a931bw> taip
<a931bw> yay, dabar as vel naudoju zsh
<Netas3k> nu ka einu praustis. po kokiu 10 - 30 min busiu cia bet jungsiuos per savo super sena nokia 6021
<a931bw> http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/6314/zsh.png
<a931bw> :)
<Netas3k> kas ten pas tave per interface'as?
<Netas3k> nu ka einu praustis grisiu per telefona :)
<Netas3k> Stai ir as
<Netas3k> Tai kas ka veikia?
<Netas3k> Cia kas yra?
<a931bw> ?
<a931bw> piesiu
<a931bw> ir tu klausiai del interface'o
<a931bw> cia Oepnbox
<a931bw> openbox*
<Netas3k> Beje kuria mokykla lankai?
<a931bw> mmm
<a931bw> paprasta
<Netas3k> Pavadinima pasakyk. Gal toje pacioje mokykloje mokomes
<a931bw> is kurio tu miesto?
<Netas3k> Vilniaus
<a931bw> as ne
<a931bw> :P
<Netas3k> :)
<mrp> a931bw: jau baigia daknist mane tas garsas
<mrp> :D
<a931bw> nepadejo?
<Netas3k> Dar knisiesi ?
<mrp> bandau bandau bet nelabai
<a931bw> as del pulseaudio is ubuntu ir isejau
<mrp> kai parasai alsamixer turetu
<mrp> ismest ta melyna langa?
<a931bw> nors man atrodo kad ne pulseaudio kaltas
<mrp> as nezinau kas kaltas cia
<mrp> ..
<Netas3k> a931bw o tai koki distra naudoji?
<a931bw> Arch
<Netas3k> Aisku
<vyvea> Netas3k, imk knyga Learn Python The Hard Way ir mokykis is ten. :)
<vyvea> Gan neblogai parasyta jinai lig ir.
<Netas3k> Pasiziuresim
<Netas3k> Ketvirtadieni reiks arch'a susiintaliuoti
<mrp> a931bw:  gal dar isivaizduoji ka galima butu paziureti? ;/
<vyvea> O kodel jus cia visi taip uzsidege ismokti Python'a? :)
<vyvea> Man asmeniskai tai jis visai nepatiko
<Netas3k> Nu labanakt visiems einu miegoti :)
#ubuntu-lt 2017-05-03
<arunas> #ubuntu
<arunas> sweiki
#ubuntu-lt 2017-05-04
<arunas> kas zinote kodel negaliu instaliuoti wine i mano ubuntus?
